

Is TechCrunch just about provoking headlines? - EricJJ

Probably not, but I'll find out for sure if you vote for me to get an internship at TC for this summer.  About.me is sponsoring a competition for internships, go vote for me if you need some extra karma.  Just two simple clicks (and you can do it again after waiting 24 hours).<p>http://about.me/ericjamesjohnson
======
trickname
Ha, I see what you did there. You get a vote, best of luck.

------
tauv
In the words of a fictional genius, 'bazinga'

Goodluck

------
shakinandbakin
Haha - you got me

